# Dining room HELP!!



## bauerash05 (Apr 23, 2015)

We have been in our new home for over a year now and it continues to feel unfinished. I am really stuck on how to make it look complete and always have trouble knowing how to properly accessorize the space. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## lacypride (Apr 23, 2015)

Table runners and table cloths can dress up a dining room. They also help your table from being scratched by teenagers. Chair covers can be added to match. Easy to make also.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Other than what lacypride said it looks fine to me.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

It looks pretty nice. Maybe put some lace curtains on an inside curtain rod. That would soften the sun light a little bit without blacking out the room. 

How about a chair rail and/or crown molding? 

You seem to be having a love affair with rectangles. How about changing out some of the framed art for some floating shelves or a wall sculpture? 

I've got a skinny side table along a wall in the dining room. It is not very attractive, but it sure is handy.


----------



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

It looks pretty as it is to me. I guess you can add some of what the others have already suggested. I'd personally add LED strips on the floor tracing the walls and give it some sort of colored illumination depending on your mood. what's up with the shapes though? why all rectangular?:huh:


----------



## bauerash05 (Apr 23, 2015)

I never noticed all the rectangles before! LOL! Hmmm...maybe I have a complex...  Thanks so much for all of the suggestions...definitely need to get some placemats/table runner and tonight I picked up a few different curtain panels to try that have some color in them. Will be on the lookout for a sideboard which would be great for storage!


----------



## lacypride (Apr 23, 2015)

*I like the lace curtain idea.*

The lace would soften the sun light. And make it more even. I'm a sucker for table stuff. I change it with the seasons and holidays. That way not locked to one look year round. Same with the sidebar. You could find a small cabinet with a vintage look would look nice personally. The way you have it looks nice but can understand what you said finish it off. I like clear sight lines so the less stuff the better for me. My OCD can make it hard.


----------



## lacypride (Apr 23, 2015)

Symetrical is nice in the room with your rectangles. Makes it look even and balanced


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Have you considered some horizontal slat blinds for the big window? It's a good way to cut down the direct sunlight. 

Then you can use curtain ties to pull the curtains back and cut down on all the straight lines.

Another option....A nice rug under the table and chairs


----------



## lacypride (Apr 23, 2015)

I like the rug idea


----------



## rwa (May 10, 2009)

get rid of the wall hangings ... for sure get rid of the small mirror and replace it with a very large one .. it will draw the sight thru the room and make the room look twice as large .. get rid of the table and lamp .. add something with height, perhaps a taller urn with a tall arrangement in it ... table runner with vase and flowers


----------



## mpmp2121 (Jul 17, 2015)

I think you've done great. Perhaps a colorful table runner or cloth, or even a rug, might break up the wood colors. Are your curtains kind of sage? Maybe a lighter, more saturated green...something in the table area.


----------

